# Solved: How do I set up my VIZIO TV in order to use Internet Apps?



## wgreene

How do I set up my VIZIO TV in order to use the Internet Apps feature? So far I haven't been able to make a connection through my Belkin wireless router. 

On the TV screen I've gone to HDTV Settings, then to Network. Next, I click on my Wireless Access Point and I'm asked to enter my "WPA Pre shared key." Unfortunately, I don't know what that is, nor do I know where to find it. Also, I read something about "Access Point Name" and "Secure Access Code." I don't know anything about them either. If I only knew how to find what I need to enter, I figure my problem will be solved. I hope that finding the solution is a simple matter. Perhaps there's a way to access my router information and find what I need. 

I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who may be able to help. Thank you.


----------



## cwwozniak

The "Access Point Name" is the SSID of the wireless access point in the router and WPA Pre shared key or Access code is the encryption key used by the wireless access point in the router.

Both the SSID and encryption key can be found by using a web browser on a connected computer to log into the router settings pages and checking the wireless settings screen(s)


----------



## wgreene

Thank you very much for the information.

Where do I go to log in to the router settings pages and check the wireless settings screen(s)? This is all very unclear to me.

It's been very, very frustrating trying to deal with Belkin online. I went to Support and entered my question. The next step asked for "Additional Information": (a) Product and (b) Category. I wasn't sure what to enter here and no matter what I entered for both, I kept getting error notifications informing me that the "Product Required level has not been met," and the "Category Required" level has not been met." At this point I am completely stymied. I am unable to continue and submit my question! All I want to do is find out what I need to enter in order to access the Internet Apps feature on my TV!! I figure I'll eventually be able to get an answer, either here or by actually talking to a Belkin technician.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## cwwozniak

In order to get into the router settings, you first need to know its network IP address. Assuming you are running some recent version of WIndows ...

1) Use a wired connection from the computer to the router. This will eliminate the possibility trying to connect to a neighbor's wireless router.

2) Select "Command Prompt" from the Windows Start button. It may be in the Programs -> Accessories folder. This will display a black window with a blinking cursor.

3) Type in *IPCONFIG* and press the "Enter" key.

4) This will create a short listing of your network connection details. Look for the "Default Gateway" result. It will be three sets of numbers separated by periods. For example, it may be *192.168.0.1*, which is fairly common for many routers. It is the IP address of your router. You will need this number for the next step.

5) You can now close the command prompt window.

You are now ready to access your router's settings screens.

1) Start your web browser and in its address bar, type in *http://* followed by the IP address of the router (for example http://192.168.0.1). There are no spaces in any part of the address.

2) You should then get a user name and password prompt. The router's user manual should tell you the default values and they should work unless someone has specifically changed them before hand. A common default user name is *admin *and no password (blank). If they have been changed, you will need to get the information from the person that changed them. Enter the the user name and password.

3) You should now see the router's home page. The user manual should then have information on how to navigate to the wireless settings screens that show the SSID, encryption method, and encryption key

If this is the first time you are accessing the wireless settings, they may be set to some very insecure default values (default SSID and no encryption). It would be a good time to change them. NOTE: This will block any computers and other devices that are currently using a wireless connection to the router until they are set to use the new values. The SSID should be changed to something unique and easy to remember but does not give any hint to your identity or location. If all wireless devices connecting tot he router support it, choose WPA-PSK for the encryption method. Then choose an encryption key (passphrase) that would be very difficult for someone to guess or discover by sending every word in a dictionary. A long string of random letters and numbers is very secure but difficult to remember. I like to use the first letter from each word in a song lyric I know combined with an easy to remember set of digits (an old phone number or old address). If you change the SSID or encryption key, be sure to click the button or link on the screen to save the new settings. This may cause the router to temporarily disconnect and reboot.

You can now used the SSID and encryption information to set up the TV's wireless connection.


----------



## wgreene

Thanks for the detailed information. I'll give it a try.


----------



## wgreene

Luckily, I found the correct passphrase on a 3 x 5 card, which was all I needed to connect to Internet Apps. Thankfully, it wasn't necessary to go into my router settings. I'll be sure to keep the passphrase handy in case I ever need it again!


----------



## cwwozniak

wgreene said:


> Luckily, I found the correct passphrase on a 3 x 5 card,


Yes, that definitely was a bit of good luck. :up:


----------

